# OPI The Bond Girls Collection Summer 2013



## Erzsi73 (Mar 3, 2013)

6 new beautiful colors, Liquid Sand texture


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 3, 2013)

Erzsi73 said:


> 6 new beautiful colors, Liquid Sand texture


  	oooh!!!can u post this in the nail polish thread? I kno many girls will be excited about it


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 3, 2013)

http://blog.phoenixbeautylounge.com/2013/02/27/opi-the-bond-girls-summer-2013/

  	Source : PHOENIXBEAUTYLOUNGE

  	This collection looks pretty, the sand effect is very trendy here too !


----------



## martiangurll (Mar 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Dominique33* 



http://blog.phoenixbeautylounge.com/2013/02/27/opi-the-bond-girls-summer-2013/

  	Source : PHOENIXBEAUTYLOUNGE

  	This collection looks pretty, the sand effect is very trendy here too !



  Okay, this may be a dumb question but here goes:  Do these require any special UV light or just paint and go?  I love them, and LOLing at Pussy Galore.


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know how much I love the sand effect, but I do love the colours and the Bond girls theme. I will definitely have to check these out.


----------



## Anneri (Mar 13, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Okay, this may be a dumb question but here goes: Do these require any special UV light or just paint and go? I love them, and LOLing at Pussy Galore.


	The Liquid Sands are paint and go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	They are also a bit of a hit and miss with different people, so best test them beforehand. A lot of cheapie brands do them right now.


----------

